# 291 - Page 17



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 21, 2006)

^^...thanks to sasorisama's cleaned lines ^^
hope u like it.. quick coloring ^^

minor editing ^^


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jan 21, 2006)

Way cool!!!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks very cool man


----------



## ZetsuFan (Jan 21, 2006)

very good!


----------



## Hana (Jan 21, 2006)

That is awesome! Naruto looks so bad-ass.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 21, 2006)

^^ thanks XD


----------



## ShinobiMindTricks (Jan 21, 2006)

wowww awesome!! :_D. I like specially the hair ^^


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 21, 2006)

it's awesome. dd you are officially the man.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 21, 2006)

now that is awesome....good job....


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow you colored that pretty quick and did a damn good job of it too.

I wish I had time to start doing colorings again.


----------



## ShounenSuki (Jan 21, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## Dyroness (Jan 21, 2006)

Nayrootoe is so scary 8D
Awesome job!


----------



## Sawako (Jan 21, 2006)

WOW that's so awesome! Great job!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2006)

Dammm, that is good, do you mind if i attempt to put it in an avatar?


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Jan 21, 2006)

Wicked color job there, yo.  That reddish orange you picked is just wild, and I like the brosh strokes.  Go you!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 21, 2006)

YOU ARE A GOD. 

Permission to make avy?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 21, 2006)

lol, thanks peeps ^^

avatars? lol, sure ^^ go wild XD
just funny cos it might clash with mine lol XD


----------



## Dao (Jan 21, 2006)

Sasori Sama lines are very cleaned indeed ^^; you did a very wonderful job on this page, the colors stand out very well too!  page 17? damn that at like the ending XD.


~dao


----------



## jlouis32 (Jan 21, 2006)

pretty kool yo


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks XDD


----------



## Chiru (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow! DD is awesome at colorings.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 21, 2006)

XDDD thank woo ^^


----------



## Dabura (Jan 21, 2006)

You picked out the best part of 291 indeed ^^,

And I love what you've done with it,  in short:
-great details
- burning, deep colored chakra
- nice hair!
- beautiful reflection of the light on naruto's clothes
- most important, great use of bright colors (bright orange chakra) and softer colors (near brown, orange chakra)


----------



## Ruri (Jan 21, 2006)

Amazing coloring!  

And done so quickly too! :amazed


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 21, 2006)

XD thanks guys XD
glad u like it ^^
ill be coloring the front page too XD


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn! You're freaking awesome! 

I want some Kyuubi Naruto in my sig too! But two people snatched it up. Do you have any other colorings by any chance?


----------



## Chiru (Jan 21, 2006)

Dynamic Dragon said:
			
		

> XD thanks guys XD
> glad u like it ^^
> ill be coloring the front page too XD



Hurry up with that!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 21, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Damn! You're freaking awesome!
> 
> I want some Kyuubi Naruto in my sig too! But two people snatched it up. Do you have any other colorings by any chance?



umm... sorry but not at the mo... lol, im waiting for the HQ release of the raw so i can clean the front page ^^


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 21, 2006)

if you don't mind my asking dd, have you done any yamato colourings or fanart?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 21, 2006)

yup i have XD
Link removed - fan art
Link removed - coloring ^^


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 21, 2006)

awesome, thanks dd. you are very talented.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 21, 2006)

hayatehayabusa said:
			
		

> if you don't mind my asking dd, have you done any yamato colourings or fanart?





			
				Dynamic Dragon said:
			
		

> yup i have XD
> Link removed - fan art
> Link removed - coloring ^^


So as you can see, DD is a god.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks to dynamic dragon i am happy, my signature is what ive been looking for.

Liking the yamato pictures DD


----------



## Mizura (Jan 21, 2006)

That's nice. ^^ I suggest some more shadows around the eyes to bring out the white of the eyes and some more yellow to the flames for more contrast. Awesome though.


----------



## Brandt (Jan 21, 2006)

Those colourings are wicked! Awesome job!


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 21, 2006)

Holy sweet mother of Christ..........
Awesome job.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow good job. Especially like the hair of Naruto. But I think the full picture is perfectly done.


----------



## Dommy (Jan 22, 2006)

Nothing much to say. 
Same as before. 
DD is always awesome.


----------



## Reaver Reload (Jan 22, 2006)

Great job champ! I like the way you coloured the ears and bubbles where they overlap Naruto's body. It really brings out the definition of the fox chakra and at the same time allowing Naruto to keep his main colours. Looks great!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 22, 2006)

lol, thanks all guys ^^
glady appreciated *bows*


----------



## batanga (Jan 22, 2006)

I like everything 'cept the dustchakra thing on the ground and a few parts of the chakra jello.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 22, 2006)

ummm minor editing ^^
i made the chakra more like wat we see in the anime XD
the boiling kinda thing i dunno ull see wat i mean XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 22, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> I like everything 'cept the dustchakra thing on the ground and a few parts of the chakra jello.



thanks ^^, u always find sumthing to crit about my work dont u? XD


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2006)

I luff it!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 22, 2006)

thanks ^^
glad sum likes it for the way it is ;D


----------



## batanga (Jan 22, 2006)

Dynamic Dragon said:
			
		

> thanks ^^, u always find sumthing to crit about my work dont u? XD


Haha, of course  

I?m now coloring this and I just HATE that dustchakraground thingy there


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 22, 2006)

well, its not his chakra its the dust, thats y, orange and red bit are only reflacting his chakra 8D
learn well, look at the pic b4 u color ;D


----------



## batanga (Jan 22, 2006)

Dynamic Dragon said:
			
		

> well, its not his chakra its the dust, thats y, orange and red bit are only reflacting his chakra 8D
> learn well, look at the pic b4 u color ;D


I know, I know.

But I?m making it so he has this aura thingy along with the jello and there?s some of that stuff in the dust, so...dustchakragroundthingy


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 22, 2006)

mmm... i c i c....


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome job, pokefreak


----------

